# DEX-P9R or other flip down Pioneer HU issue



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

While I'm facing issue with my DEX-P9's flip down issue(come down half way and go up back), found on Ebay for the ribbon cable. Seller stated there on common Pioneer HUs that will be facing, flip down problem, no power to faceplate. 
Just before I pull the trigger to get this cable, I need some opinion on this, is it really as what the seller claimed?


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

yes!!!! !00%

These units are known for the ribbon cables breaking.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks man, so now I can really pull the trigger.....


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Just got my HU back, and confirmed the bloody cable damaged, can see the the photos..... And best of all, after changing the cable, the faceplate also got light back....
Now the problem is, I need to service the CD mech....


----------

